# NEOCATS Results from Spencer Lake 4.11.2009



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

*NEOCATS Hits Spencer Lake for Pre-Season Tournament*

The NEOCATS Tournament Trail visited Spencer Lake on April 11th for a pre-season tournament. Forty teams got together early Saturday morning the brave the chilly temps and winds to try their luck at catching some Channel Catfish. With steady North winds all day and water temps hovering between 48-49 degrees, 17 teams managed to weigh in 57 fish for a total weight of 229.85 pounds. Teams were allowed to weigh in up to 6 fish that had to be at least 15 inches long.

Bringing home First Place was the team of Dustin Ross of South Amhearst and Derek Ross of North Ridgeville with 6 fish weighing in at 27.4 pounds. They took home $288.00 plus a $25 Gift Certificate from BulletBobber.com









Second Place went to the team of Nathaniel Torres of Elyria and Joe Varner of Amhearst with 6 fish weighing 24.75 pounds. They took home $180.00 for their efforts.









Third Place was the team of Justin Jackson and Denny Ross of Spencer with 6 fish weighing 23.5 pounds winning $108.00









Forth Place was the team of Skip Martin of Copley and Kevin Jones of Cleveland with 3 fish weighing 21.6 pounds. Skip and Kevin also brought in the Big Cat with a 29 brute weighing in at 13.25 pounds. They took home $72.00 for forth and another $72 for the Big Cat. They also won a $25 Gift Certificate from Mumfords Sport Shop in Litchfield, Ohio for the Big Cat.









Fifth Place went to the team of Peter Heston and Mike Kanuch of Elyria with 6 fish weighing 20.55 pounds.









There was a tie for Sixth and Seventh Place between the teams of Kris May and Camden Blumenschein of Scio and Ryan Lawrence of Enon Valley, PA. Both teams weighed in 5 fish totaling 16.6 pounds. A tie would normally have been decided by the largest fish.

















Eighth Place went to Jason Beho of Spencer and Ryan Swope of Oberlin with 3 fish weighing 16.3 pounds.









Ninth Place went to the team Derek Noble and Garry Gatten of Spencer with 5 fish weighing 14.7 pounds.









Tenth Place went to Tom Nixdorf with 2 fish weighing 8.6 pounds.









Eleventh Place went to the team of Mark Ward of Brunswick and James Barker of Medina with 2 fish weighing 8.4 pounds.

Twelfth Place went to Randy and Carl Myers of Norwalk with 2 fish weighing 7.2 pounds.

Thirteenth Place went to Brian Glueck of Westlake and Theresa Shanks of Elyria with 1 fish weighing 6.85 pounds.

Fourteenth Place went to Steve and Cody Gray of Barberton with 1 fish weighing 5.9 pounds.

Fifteenth Place went to James Bramon of Nova with 1 fish weighing 3.75 pounds.

Sixteenth Place went to Jason Stanfield and Kenny Roberts of Wellington with 1 fish weighing 3.7 pounds

And the final team with fish was the team of Brian Eger of Elyria and Ron Hamrick II of LaGrange with 1 fish weighing 3.45 pounds.

Overall, most had a good time. Even Kris and Camden seemed in good spirits after having their boat capsize. Thanks to the teams that helped pull them from the water and get their boat back to shore. We can't stress enough the need for safety when around the water.

A special thanks to Mumfords Short Shop in Litchfield, Ohio for donating the gift certificate for the Big Cat. Visit their store for all your hunting and fishing needs. If they dont have what you are looking for, they will order it.

Our first regular season tournament will be at Atwood Lake on April 25th. Please visit www.neocats.org for more information or call Jeff at 330-302-4071.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow- Forty teams at Spencer! There are some big cats swimming those waters. Looking forward to the season.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

hope to see you and everyone else at our next tournament at Atwood on April 25th.


----------

